# Stila summer 2009!



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

Stila’s Summer Collection: Charmed Palette Sneak Peek

and

Stila Cosmetics for Summer 2009


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the shadows and can't wait to see more of the glosses!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got my eye on the smudgepots. Black and gold! Whoo!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 20, 2009)

Loving the gold as well!  Looking forward to this.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 20, 2009)

The Charmed Palette looks absolutely _stunning_!


----------



## perfectdefect (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't wait to pick up the summer eyeshadow palette those swatches make me giddy.


----------



## trendoid (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish the palette was out already because I want one NOW!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 23, 2009)

mango?! ohhh this is intriguing!!


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Stila's been coming out with some great eyeshadow palettes recently.  Can't wait for this one!


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

This collection looks really strong.  I may cave a pick up a couple of items.  That eyeshadow palette looks wonderful and that smudge pot is HOT.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 1, 2009)

I wish Stila would hurry up and get their website back up... i'm losing sleep over this e/s quad!!


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_This collection looks really strong.  I may cave a pick up a couple of items.  That eyeshadow palette looks wonderful and that smudge pot is HOT._

 
Those are the 2 things I'm into!


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

They were supposed to have these at Ulta a couple weeks ago when the new flyer went into effect, but mine never got them in.  Has anyone seen these yet?


----------



## MzzRach (May 2, 2009)

Here's another feature on the collection from Makeup and Beauty Blog, including swatches and the author wearing the collection:

Stila Goes Indian Summer 2009: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds

I must say, I have not been so keen on a Stila collection in quite some time.  This collection is just right up my alley.

I cannot wait for this collection to launch!


----------



## puja1204 (May 3, 2009)

I've also not been a big fan of Stila in the past, but the last few collections have really sucked me in! I'm becoming a big fan!

I can't wait for the Indian Gold collection to come out next week, but I'm from India, so I'm a bit biased


----------



## broken_soul (May 13, 2009)

OOH I want to see those glosses.


----------



## soanxious (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know the international release date for this one?


----------



## frocher (May 14, 2009)

I love the palette and smudge pot!  I wonder if the glosses will be like dazzle glasses... only with MORE product?! One can hope.


----------



## rbella (May 14, 2009)

I think Sephora is going to kill me if I go in there even one more time asking for this.  And, I have checked the website every damn day.  So much so, that I now hate Barbie.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think Sephora is going to kill me if I go in there even one more time asking for this.  And, I have checked the website every damn day.  So much so, that I now hate Barbie._

 
I KNOW, RIGHT????


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I love the palette and smudge pot!  I wonder if the glosses will be like dazzle glasses... only with MORE product?! One can hope._

 
They're not as sticky as dazzleglasses...and they're on a clicky brush like all of Stila's lippies are.


----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2009)

I'm wearing this collection today guys, it's GORGEOUS.  The smudgepot is fantastic with a turquoise shadow over it, and God bless the bronze in the palette.


And the Mango Crush is the sex for anyone with warm skin.


----------



## n_c (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think Sephora is going to kill me if I go in there even one more time asking for this.  And, I have checked the website every damn day.  So much so, that I now hate Barbie._

 
I've been doing the same and now I hate Barbie as well.


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Shimmer (May 15, 2009)

They're a bit grittier than the DG's, I've not used the YSL glosses, so I can't speak for that.

They're not so thin they don't hang around, but over a lippie they're stunning.


----------



## HeatherAnn (May 15, 2009)

If you go to the stila website & put "charmed" in the search box- it shows it's not in stock yet but gives you a chance to request an e-mail when it becomes available for purchase!!!


----------



## revoltofagirl (May 16, 2009)

I'm interested in the eyeshadow palette but I'm wondering... are the colors in it similar to (or actually are?): rosebud, ray (or sun?), mystic, and barefoot contessa?? I have rosebud and barefoot contessa (and I really want to get ray)... so I'm trying to see if it's worth it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks guys!


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2009)

Stila 24kt Gloss - Brilliantly Pink, Merlot, Golden Charm | Specktra.Net


----------



## iheartmakeup (May 18, 2009)

mango crush looks awesome. it's hard for me to reapply lip stuff during the day so I love a good stain.


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2009)

Same here. I may start my day with colored lippies but end it up in whatever balm I have close by.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revoltofagirl* 

 
_I'm interested in the eyeshadow palette but I'm wondering... are the colors in it similar to (or actually are?): rosebud, ray (or sun?), mystic, and barefoot contessa?? I have rosebud and barefoot contessa (and I really want to get ray)... so I'm trying to see if it's worth it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks guys!_

 
Honestly the teal and bronze shades do look like Mystic and Ray, but Barefoot Contessa is a earthy brown (even though the website says there is plum, I don't really see it).  I would say that the purple shade looks more like Cassis and Posie had a baby and threw some gold shimmer into the mix.  I think Posie may be DC'd though because I don't see it on the website.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2009)

Seriously now, when is this collection going to be online.  May 2009 - Are you kidding, it's May 20th!!!!


----------



## All_drama (May 20, 2009)

I am waiting for this too! I am dying for a smudge pot!


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2009)

Can we get this yet?


----------



## lipshock (May 21, 2009)

Jeez, has this been released yet?

I want to purchase my list of items from this collection.  =p


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I've been checking the site like 4 times a day waiting for it to go up lol


----------



## Ernie (May 23, 2009)

Aargh, when are we going to be able to buy this ?


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2009)

*impatiently waiting*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*impatiently waiting*_

 
Arrrggghhh!  I saw that the thread had been bumped and I thought it was good news.  Damn Stila!!!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I know I hope they dont wait till after the 40% off promo ends in June to post it, I will be soooo pissed!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah I know I hope they dont wait till after the 40% off promo ends in June to post it, I will be soooo pissed!_

 
I think that is exactly what's going to happen.  DAMN!!!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I hope not though considering everyone was saying it was coming out this month so there's still one more week in May so we shall see. We will just occupy our time on other makeup things to hold us over lol.


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 23, 2009)

Do you know if any sites with international shipping will have the summer collection available? I neeed Golden Noir in my life ....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah I hope not though considering everyone was saying it was coming out this month so there's still one more week in May so we shall see. We will just occupy our time on other makeup things to hold us over lol._

 
The discount code is good through the 16th of June correct?


----------



## Ernie (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah I know I hope they dont wait till after the 40% off promo ends in June to post it, I will be soooo pissed!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think that is exactly what's going to happen.  DAMN!!!!_

 
 Exactly what I was thinking.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The discount code is good through the 16th of June correct?_

 
Yup.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 26, 2009)

OK so I decided to email Stila to see if we could get a date, and this is what I was replied with:

Hi!
Our summer collection should be online within the next couple of days.
Stila Customer Care

So we should get it in the next few days and hopefully still be able to use the discount!


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2009)

stila cosmetics - what's new - charmed eye shadow palette


Get it girls.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Woot woot!!! Thanks Jaime


----------



## mae13 (May 26, 2009)

Doesn't look like the discount code applies to the new collection....


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

I just tried too...whats the deal Pickle!!! Not working!!!


----------



## mae13 (May 26, 2009)

I don't think it's a mistake - there's a line under each product in the collection that says that the pro discount does not apply to new items.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

grrrr......Sucks ...That just made me buy so much less


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_grrrr......Sucks ...That just made me buy so much less_

 
Now I'm pissed and not buying any of it, so there.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah I just saw that it went online, they emailed me again to let me know it was online, but that freakin blows we cant use the discount...oh well if any just use appreciate in the code box and get a free gloss its something!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ I think you may have to order it seperate...because it only appears to take one code at a time......so you can't get the 40% off other items and free shipping....if you get the lipgloss unless I am doing it wrong


----------



## User38 (May 26, 2009)

I tried it too.. no go.  I don't think it will apply to the new stuff


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

yeah it states that on the items in teeny tiny print....


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2009)

Do they even have free shipping? I don't think so. More than anything I hate to pay for shipping.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Stila Cosmetics: 40% off+free shipping w/ code: STILAPRO until 6/17

it gave me the 40% + free s/h


----------



## Ernie (May 26, 2009)

^^Thanks Tish
I couldn't get the free shipping cause I was trying to place an order for the new stuff, so I added an e/s palette, at least got 40 off on that and free shipping!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Good deal...I refuse to pay for s/h too...I don't even pay for that from MAC


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah this is my way around the system... Since I'm a Stila rewards member I get free shipping no matter what. I'm going to order just a few items tonight and wait for that to ship then when it updates my rewards I'll be upgraded to the next level and get a $50 certificate so I'll get the rest of the stuff then so I'll save $50 in the long run lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ Well your way sounds like a lot of fandangling girl...My Plan:

I'm  gonna go sleep with my husband tonight and place another order on his card tomorrow


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah I wish sleeping with my love would help me pay for my makeup addiction but all he does is says that he loves me lol Target doesn't pay him that well so his money goes to his car, insurance, etc. which is important at least lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

yeah thats important as heck!! I need to get on the Stila A Team


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2009)

It's lame that we can't use the discount of the palette, but it figures.  And is only the palette online, because I don't see the bronzer duo...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah now that I think about it he'll sleep with me to get me to get him something he'll want lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

^^ Smart man!!!!!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 27, 2009)

I ordered the summer line, and added another palette, it gave me the discount on the odd palette, but free shipping on all.  That's at least something LOL


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah lol I know it sucks about the discount, it's like they pulled a MAC when BBR was suppose to come out!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Right, and I was ready for that gold lipgloss....But I am not paying $22 I refuse


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Right, and I was ready for that gold lipgloss....But I am not paying $22 I refuse_

 
Stila lip glosses are soooo expensive.  We complain about Dazzleglasses but Lip Glazes are $22 for .08oz of lip gloss!  A normal Lip Glass has over twice as much product!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

^ I know...that did not go in the basket...I will not pay that for a l/g no matter how great it appears to be


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^ I know...that did not go in the basket...I will not pay that for a l/g no matter how great it appears to be_

 
So what did go in the basket? **greedily rubs hands together**


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 29, 2009)

I'm using my $50 credit that I will be getting from them (which will be soon when they ship my items so it credits to my rewards) to get the glosses cause yeah it is a lil steep for the price and how much you get. Although I really do love the pearlescent glosses...their sooo smooth!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_So what did go in the basket? **greedily rubs hands together**_

 
I bought three kajal liners, onyx, deep brown and the blue one and 1 black smudgepot.....If it did not come with a disc I did not get it...I am sure they will run a special after the collection has been up for a few weeks so i'll wait it out


----------



## Smiles7 (May 30, 2009)

This collection will be out in Sephora right?  It's not on sephora's site so I was just wondering.....


----------



## Ernie (May 31, 2009)

^^I think so.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 12, 2009)

the bronze tinted moisturizer and the mango lip & cheek stain is up on sephora.com


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 16, 2009)

The eyeshadow palette is up on Sephora.com for $10. Get it while you can!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_The eyeshadow palette is up on Sephora.com for $10. Get it while you can!_

 
Thank you! I had checked this morning and it wasnt available! I had thought I missed it!!


----------



## SMMY (Jun 17, 2009)

Also Sephora has a free shipping with any purchase code: S7PB390
Hope this enables helps someone out.

Stila Charmed palette


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks SMMY!! That worked perfectly!!!


----------



## mac_attack77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks ladies of Specktranet!

I cant believe I just got the charmed palette for $10 bucks for free shipping w/out getting off my couch. I didnt really even need it - but 10 bucks?!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jun 17, 2009)

Why cant I see it?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

This blows, I paid $28 from Stila, grrrrrr! Well I shouldn't complain I got $50 worth of free product from them in rewards but still, $18 difference!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2009)

I really want it for $10!!!!  I wonder how long the promotion will last?


----------



## SMMY (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks SMMY!! That worked perfectly!!!_

 
Great! It is such an awesome deal. I caved as soon as I saw the swatches for this quad. Just so frickin pretty.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah I love my quad, it's pretty! And I really like the 24k smudge pot too! I wonder if they ever repromote it or not??


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jun 17, 2009)

I see it.  I see it.  Thanks for the free shipping code.  Love Specktra.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Also Sephora has a free shipping with any purchase code: S7PB390
Hope this enables helps someone out.

Stila Charmed palette_

 
Thank you for the shipping code!  I really didn't want to spend $50 for free shipping or spend $7 on shipping; you are awesome, but then, you knew that already.  

$10.70 was my total!  HOLLA!  This was the only thing I wanted from the Indian Summer Collection and it worked out perfectly.  Honestly I thought $28 was cheap for the palette considering the Marrakesh and Montmartre Quads were $38 and those eye shadows were tiny.  Thank you Specktra!  Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 17, 2009)

omg just got the palette for $10.70 too!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

I know so great!! I bought one for me and one for my bff that is moving here next week!! I hope she likes it


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 17, 2009)

oh no i dont see it on there!?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sephora: Stila Charmed Eye Shadow Palette with 24 Karat Gold: Eyeshadow Sets

Here you go


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 17, 2009)

i clicked the link and it worked! but where do you put the free shipping code in?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

at the end during checkout...it is one of the last steps


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you so much tish! your always such a big help! i just ordered it for 10!!! ahh im so excited! lol!! and i ended up with two of the lippies from dillards too! 


and thank you SMMY for the code!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

I got for 10.60. I always wanted to try Stila, just never didn't. 
They also have this for $8

Sephora: Stila Mini Lip Glaze Trio: Lipgloss Sets


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 17, 2009)

double post


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jun 20, 2009)

dangit, its out of stock... do you think it will still be 10 dollars when they get it back in stock?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Mineral Bronzer yet?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

It's super soft, easy to blend, and not shimmery.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2009)

Is it fairly light?  I emailed Stila Customer Service and gave them my foundation shade and in the reply they said that it would give me a nice warm glow, but I am skeptical.  I just wish I could see it in person.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It's super soft, easy to blend, and not shimmery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

LIGHT?
No, not at all.  My friend is Philipino and we used it to contour her boobies and it showed up nicely.  I don't know what she is in MAC's range, but she's WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY darker than I am, and I'm around a 25.  

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...uff/stila7.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...tchesstila.jpg


----------

